# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  حرید رمز اغتباری

## ali.rainy

سلام
اگر کسی رمز خریده و استفاده نکرده من می خرم
البته تا وقتی هنوز سایت باز هست

----------

